# Drywall sander replacing brushes



## Scottish Drywaller (Mar 9, 2010)

I am looking for some advise on replacing the brushes on a drywall sander. Is this a job i could do myself or is it better sending it away to be repaired? 

:thumbsup:


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT (Dec 19, 2008)

Mine are junk too...when you find out let me know. Otherwise pretty sure I am going to attempt it on my own.


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

I've had the whole motor housing assembly apart before when I switched the casing because it was cracked. It seems as though I had the brushes in my hands and they were fairly easy to get to. I would attempt it, although I have had 4 years of electronic service technician schooling :whistling2:


----------



## GARYHITE (Feb 23, 2010)

What sander do you have. If its a Porter Cable Sander, very easy to do.


----------

